

Identifying your customers - rjvrnjn
http://www.readnsurf.com/inside.php?id=21

======
rjvrnjn
There's a video towards the end of the page that has an embedded YouTube video
of a Ted Talk 2009. Very interesting stuff by Pranav Mistry.

